# Do-It-Yourself Wheel Alignment?



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey y'all. I got a lil problem that I'm hoping I can get some advice on.My alignment has been off for a while now,and unfortunetally I broke my inner tie rod last week in the woods.Well I went ahead and replaced the adjusting sleeve and tie rod today;however,my tires have a noticably negative camber to them.I was hoping I can get some directions on how to use those chim kits,so I can get my alignment/camber back/close to stock again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this toe-in gauge out. I have one of these and it's fairly accurate.

Draco's $13 Harbor Freight Toe Gauge - thumbs up!! - Pelican Parts Technical BBS


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, and thanks for the reply. I found a similar tool that I can rent from my local auto parts store; however, I don't know where to go from there. I can't find anything about alignment in my manual except that I need ta take it to a professional. The problem is that the alignment’s so off that they won't touch it...can someone please help!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A toe gauge isn't going to help you with camber adjustment. Has the ride height been altered via the torsion bars? I ask because that directly affects the camber. I would suggest having a professional adjust it on an alignment rack, starting with making sure the ride height is correct, then moving on to the actual wheel alignment. If a shop won't do it because of how far it is off, I wouldn't want them working on my alignment anyway. Try another shop and make sure they supply you with a printout of the before and after measurements.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello again smj999smj. I did raise the torsion bars last March;however,my alignment was pretty darn close up until that tie rod broke,now the tire's riding on only half of its rubber...so basically,there's no getting around it.I have to take my truck to a shop?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you have tools to measure camber and caster, as well as toe, then "yes." Even if you did have those tools, it is unlikely that you would get the alignment as accurate as a modern wheel alignment machine. The hard part is finding an auto mechanic that will do the work to do the job properly, as there are many who will just want to do a "toe and go" alignment and push you out the door. That's why I always recommend getting a printout of the before and after specs.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand,I gotta place in mind I can go to...thanks again for the help guys!


----------

